# Yakima Lock Core Removal



## redrider_stx (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello all,

I just purchased a set of Q Towers for my car. I have a set of lock cores (6). I currently have 4 installed on the Lowrider on my SUV. I installed the 2 extra cores in the Q Towers and want to remove 2 cores from the Lowrider. I tried lightly tapping them on the rear and installing the key and pulling them out but that didn't work. :madman: Seems like the should be relatively easy to remove. I couldn't find anything on Yakima's website. 

If anyone has a method or solution for removing the cores, it would greatly appreciated if you could share.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Should I assume you've got the "blank" Yak installation / removal key?

Unlock, remove key, insert "blank" key, wiggle, pull straight out. Might take a little prying with the tip of a scribe if it's been installed over a couple of winters.


----------



## redrider_stx (Nov 20, 2006)

Ahhhhhh! So that's what that key was for... Good thing I kept it with the rest of the paperwork. It worked perfectly. So where do I send the six pack to Speedub. Nate? Thanks a million.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

redrider_stx said:


> Ahhhhhh! So that's what that key was for... Good thing I kept it with the rest of the paperwork. It worked perfectly. So where do I send the six pack to Speedub. Nate? Thanks a million.


Just PM it to me. I'll get it.


----------

